# who would you have liked to seen live?



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

whats the one group or artist you would love to have seen if was possible?

i would love to have seen Queen in there heyday with freddie mercury


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

mine would have been Queen or Garth brooks


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

think the beatles would have been good too


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

U2- there is still hope there


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

yeh i would love to see U2 live


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

MY SIL is in teh fan clun so hoping next time they tour we will be able to get some ticekts thru her


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I would have loved to have seen Wham! when I was younger but they split up before I was quite old enough to do concerts on my own (don't think my parents would have coped being dragged along......      )

Queen would have been fab too.....

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

oh yea queen i would love to travel back in time and see them xx


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I think Queen would have been fantastic


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Definitely Jimi Hendrix and also The Doors.....

I would love to have gone to something like Woodstock in 69 or the Isle of Wight Festival in 1970 (my dad went to that !!!!)

N x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Snap Minxy  

I would have loved to have seen the Beatles as well.

I went to see U2 in Cardiff on their Vertigo Tour 2005 OMG they were awesome. I got my tickets off Ebay for £210 but it was money well spent.

I hope to see them again if they tour again.

Vicki x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Snap Minxy
> 
> I would have loved to have seen the Beatles as well.


Yeah, Beatles would've been good too. My mum's always telling me stories about when she used to go to Liverpool to see family and would go and stand outside Pauls or Johns house with other screaming teenagers....my grandparents (dads parents) also used to live next to Johns aunt in Sandbanks (Poole) so had stories about that too....and another about mum going to some summer pool party and Donovan was sitting by the pool playing guitar...all very hippy "summer of love" stuff with my parents 

I love hearing the stories though....

N xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not really a musician... Although he wrote lots of songs(including Auld Lang Syne)... Robert Burns (http://www.robertburns.org/).

I'd have loved to have gone out one night drinking and chasing young lassies with him


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You'd love Burn's night up here then Tony  

I think you'd look cool in a kilt!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> You'd love Burn's night up here then Tony
> 
> I think you'd look cool in a kilt!!


I know.... never been to one - always celebrated it on my own with a dram of the devils syrup 

Reading that back - it sounds really sad


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope you have haggis, neeps and tatties and some Clootie Dumpling with cream for afters with that  

Devil's Syrup?? It's The Water Of Life


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not the haggis.... its pretty rare down here.... although I have seen it in Sainsburys once.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I've been to a Burns night. It was in Hatfield though  We did pipe in the Haggis but I gave it a miss 

I would have _loved_ to have seen The Jam more than anything 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Queen without a doubt.  What a sad loss it was to the music world when Freddie died


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd would have loved to have seen Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin in Las Vegas, my gran used to play their records    along with Sydney Devine but the less said about that the better, i was lucky enough to see U2 live in Glasgow about 13 years ago and was even lucky enough to do it for free as i was a very small part of the show


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i would loved to have seen queen but even more so pink floyd, i wanted to see floyd in paris but i never went as i'm not into recreational drugs at all and was afraid it might be full of users   

pam xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Definately Queen for me

Emma
x x x x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would have seen Madonna a few years ago but not so much now, and U2. Managed to tick off one of my 'must see's' last year when I Went to see Meatloaf


----------



## Lele (Jul 24, 2007)

Judy Garland, Edith Piaf

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (different level I know)

lele


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

would love to have seen Queen, Freddie was amazing, well his music still is, lordy i can only imagne the atmosphere at one of his concerts he was a true extraordinary entertainer  

always wanted to see Barry White too  

T-rex would have been a gud'en too, im yournger than you think you know  

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

cleg said:


> would love to have seen Queen, Freddie was amazing, well his music still is, lordy i can only imagne the atmosphere at one of his concerts he was a true extraordinary entertainer


One of FF's admins was a dancer for Freddie and spent her time draped around his legs looking up at his crutch.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

lucky mare, that is dancing for him not looking at his crotch  

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tony said:


> cleg said:
> 
> 
> > would love to have seen Queen, Freddie was amazing, well his music still is, lordy i can only imagne the atmosphere at one of his concerts he was a true extraordinary entertainer
> ...


Oh the hardship! Not that any amount of staring would have done her any good. 

I think I would have loved to have seen Queen too, although perhaps not as much as the FF Admin in question.

Also, Eva Cassidy and Elvis Presley and Dave Allen (can we have non musical acts?)

C~x

P.S. I'm about as Southern as they come but was introduced to Haggis by my soon-to-be step DIL (confused yet?) and absolutely love it! It's so easy to cook too.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Queen!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would of love to have seen 
Pink Floyd and Rainbow


----------

